# US LiFePo4 suppliers....



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

then there is the Powerforce usa guys. (Blackhawk) ones....
http://www.powerforceusa.com/Products/Products.htm


----------



## JRoque (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi. Here's the links I have on my browser for battery suppliers. Not sure if I'm following what you're looking for. No endorsement, just a list. But I did notice Dave at Current EV Tech has equal or better prices than others.

http://rebirthauto.com/lithiumlifepo4cells.aspx

http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/index.php?dispatch=categories.view&category_id=25

http://canev.com/KitsComp/Components/LithiumBatteries.html

http://alliancerenewableenergy.com/main.sc

http://evolveelectrics.com/Thunder Sky Lithium Batteries.html

http://www.electricmotorsport.com/store/ems_ev_parts_batteries_thunder_sky.php

http://currentevtech.com/Lithium-Batteries-c10/

http://elitepowersolutions.com/products/

http://www.manzanitamicro.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=18&Itemid=79

JR


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks JR. I guess I started out looking at US "suppliers" thinking manufacturers... but, it gets really cloudy with who actually makes them. Some add "value" with packaging, BMS stuff and warranty. This link has a lot of good info on who makes what......
http://liionbms.com/php/cells.php


----------



## Matthijs (Jun 19, 2009)

DIYguy said:


> Just thought I would start this thread to collect all the US based Li battery suppliers.....
> 
> Sorry if this one has been mentioned... I did a search and only turned up a NewsBot item on the charger. Nice looking package... although the BMS doesn't shuttle current around....bleeds off as heat... Nice looking 12 volt packs though...with integrated CAN bus BMS....
> http://www.fluxpwr.com/products/batteries/#codeword
> ...


I have no experience with this company myself. But as a mod over at the apteraforum I have been following the CEO of this company Chris Anthony (Co-Founder and former COO of Aptera Motors, Inc. and more.) and can say he is a good entrepreneur and I know you can make a save purchase at this company. http://www.fluxpwr.com/company/


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Matthijs said:


> I have no experience with this company myself. But as a mod over at the apteraforum I have been following the CEO of this company Chris Anthony (Co-Founder and former COO of Aptera Motors, Inc. and more.) and can say he is a good entrepreneur and I know you can make a save purchase at this company. http://www.fluxpwr.com/company/


Thanks for that Mat. 
They actually have 3 or 4 distributors they sell batteries through. I received a reply from one of them with prices. They are a bit high in my estimation. Nice looking package though. .. .they also sell individual cells.


----------

